# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  wyniki

## madzikc

Witam.Skierowano mnie na badania krwi i moczu z powodu przewlekłego bólu brzucha.Powiedzmy od pępka wzwyż.Cięzko mi dokładnie umiejscowić ból,bo on jakby promieniuje.Czuje bol z prawej strony na wysokosci pepka, ale przy dotyku boli z lewej czy na srodku. Mam 24 lata i jestem kobieta. Miałam też robione USG jamy brzusznej. Nie stwierdzono żadnych patologii w wątrobie,trzustce itd.,lekarz stwierdził jedynie obecność złogu 0,4cm na lewej nerce.Nie wiem czy ma to jakiś wpływ na wyniki.Proszę o interpretację moich wyników w odniesieniu do objawów.We wtorek idę do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu,ale chciałabym wcześniej choć trochę zasięgnąć opinii. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.W nawiasie podaję normy.

WBC 6,25G/L (4-10)
NEUTH 3,69G/L (1.8-7.7)
LYMPH 1,90 G/L (1.1-6.5)
MONO 0,61 G/L (0.2-0.8)
EO 0.03 G/L (0.1-0.5)
BASOL 0.02 G/L (0 -0.2)
NEUTH% 59,0% (45-70)
LYMPH% 30.4% (20-45)
MONO% 9.8% (2-8)
EO% 0.5% (1-5)
BASO% 0.3% (0-1)

RBC 4.30T/L (3.8-5.8)
HGB 7.4 mmol/l (7.4-9.3)
HCT 0.370L/L (0.36-0.45)
MCV 86.0 fL (78-93)
MCH 1.72 fmol (1.7-2.1)
MCHC 20.0 mmol/l (19-23)
RDW-SD 40.9 fL (37-54)
RDW-CV 13.3 % (11-16)

PLT 270 G/L (130-350)
PDW 15.1 fL (9-17)
MPV 11.9 fL (8-13)
P-LCR 41.0% (12-46)

Wyniki moczu chyba są wporządku.
Przejrzystość: zupełna
Barwa: jasno zółta
Cieżar właściwy: 1015
pH: kwaśny
Azotyny: nieobecne
Białko:nieobecne
Glukoza:nieobecna
Ciała ketonowe:nieobecne
Urobilinogen:w normie
Bilirubina:nieobecna
Nabłonki płaskie :Stick Out Tongue: ojedyncze
Leukocyty:0-1
Bakterie :Stick Out Tongue: ojedyncze

Alat 13 U/l (<40)
Aspat 16 U/l (<40)
Bilirubina całkowita 0.84 mg/dl (<1.1)

----------

